# Wireless installed, but not IP address



## cmj (Sep 17, 2009)

I got my wireless to install, I can see it on ifconfig.  It is connected to the router, but not receving an IP address.  I'm wondering if I did something wrong.

```
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:23:4e:28:78:63
	inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (OFDM/54Mbps)
	status: associated
	ssid dd-wrt channel 6 (2437 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:1e:ec:d0:ba:a7
	authmode OPEN privacy ON deftxkey 1 wepkey 1:104-bit bmiss 7
	scanvalid 60 protmode CTS
```
The router is secured via a ten digit wep key.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 17, 2009)

First of all, WEP is insecure and can be broken in a matter of seconds in the right circumstances. Consider switching to WPA.

Did you try using dhclient(8)?

I would also advice to get it to work without any security at all at first, and then add security. This way you only have to troubleshoot/solve one thing at a time.


----------



## cmj (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm on a different PC right now, dhclient ndis0 doesn't grab an IP address.  Since I'm fairly mobile right now, I won't be able to attempt anything until tomorrow.


----------



## cmj (Sep 20, 2009)

So as a follow up, I can get an IP address once there is no security.  Right now, I'm not really sure what the right thing to type in for a key is.  Is it simply:

ifconfig ndis0 key 1234567890

I tried that and I just got a "bad value" error.


----------

